# Some time on the job training is not so much fun



## snow_samurai

The first time out with my new plow I made an oops:realmad: I ended up plowing down into my backyard in order to get back up the hill


----------



## Chris-R

That's a nice plow setup you have. Must be great for tight spaces.


----------



## chris k

Why didn't you just get a couple of guys and pick the truck up and spin it around? Just kiddin, hey live and learn. I'm sure you won;t do that again.


----------



## snow_samurai

*I had no one to help me.*

My 12year son was in the truck when I got her stuck. The only person who stuck their head out of the house was my wife and that was only to laugh and take the picture not to help


----------



## Mick

But you're less likely to do that again than if you'd been told a dozen times. But don't feel bad. I've seem many, many with years of experience think "Just a little further and I can get it out". I saw one a couple years ago think that and about a half hour later ask the tow truck driver how far he could reach.


----------



## Brian Young

There is no substitute for experience Seriously that jeep thing has to be great in tight spaces. By the way they do make actual set ups for those things, with a actual pump and everything


----------



## DeereFarmer

Get a come-a-long and winch it out from the deck!!! A come-a-long is a mans best friend... along with 20 feet of good chain!


----------



## DBL

thats a lot of snow you got there


----------



## grandview

I remember the first time they came out with the plow new 18,000.00 late 80's early 90's.


----------



## snow_samurai

Brain Young - As far as I know, no one makes one for the Samurai(could not find one onthe Snow Bear web site) About 12 years ago I so a (real) one in Nova Scotia on a Samurai but nothing since then. It works great(so far)in tight spaces, but it would be alot better in tight spaces if I put on a power steering kit.


DBL - ya we had about 6" of the white stuff in a 4 hour period and I was busy doing my regular work and couldn't plow with the storm. This was my first use of the plow(trial by fire) worked great, if you don't count the stuck


----------



## Frozen001

So I take it that is a snow bear on there??? I do not see and pump for hydrolics...


----------



## me1223

If I'm not mistaken he made this plow himself and so there are no hydraulics, just the winch to move it up and down.


----------



## snow_samurai

Frozen101 - me1223 is correct I fab up the plow myself, after I discovered that I couldn't(according to their web site)get a Snowbear. The only two things that are from any snow plow company are the:

2x Snowbear trip springs

2 x Western plow markers, (recent add ons, not in pics)


----------



## repo_man62

Any ballast in the back?


----------



## snow_samurai

repo man62 - No there is not, I could use it, thinking about trying to fab up some sort of sander for the back


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

snow_samurai said:


> repo man62 - No there is not, I could use it, thinking about trying to fab up some sort of sander for the back


I would say get yourself a winch and a snatch block (in case you have to reverse pull) (lol)oh and a tree of course!!!don't feel bad I'm sure you still had fun !!!!!


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

snow_samurai said:


> repo man62 - No there is not, I could use it, thinking about trying to fab up some sort of sander for the back


put salt bags or sand in the back area that will give you the balance you need ,one of friends did the same thing i thought he was crazy and he helped me with a job and the thing actually did ok ,I was impressed !!! But he loaded the back with sandbags and had swamper tires ..


----------



## snow_samurai

The Boss 1975 - You bet your live I still had fun, that is the reason I built the plow in the first place. I think every kid(big and small) loves to "play with equipment". When I retire  from my current job I'm going to do something like this for a pastime/living.

I have a couple of bags(25kg) of Urea46-0-0 in my garage, think I'll through them in the back for a bit more weight.


----------



## snow_samurai

A couple more pics, sorry about the first one cause its a bit fussy(was moving at the time)

Second one kind of shows the 90degree corner that I have to maneuver around to get to the back of my driveway

Last one is just me cleaning up my front driveway

Thanks to all those that have replied to the thread


----------



## mkwl

First Time Out said:


> Get a come-a-long and winch it out from the deck!!! A come-a-long is a mans best friend... along with 20 feet of good chain!


That's where a winch comes in handy!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yeah winches are nice, but I come-a-long has never let me down! I have never been stuck with a "big" truck, but with my beater Ford Ranger, that thing gets winched out more than it drives! I think a come-a-long would be fine for his case, but hey, if you can afford a winch go for it!


----------



## snow_samurai

I have a winch on the FRONT for lifting the plow up I'll just have to be more carefull when I'm doing my back yard.


----------



## DOGHOUSE

Seems To Me If You Need Ballast Just Tell Your Son To Jump On The Back Bumper. Just Kiddin'. But I Would Bet That That Sam Turns On A Dime!!


----------



## snow_samurai

DOGHOUSE - ya it turns pretty good as long as you've got strong arms


----------



## JET enterprises

i dont know to much about the samuri but i noticed you and your son well bundled up when you were plowing.. is it like a wrangler with thin walls making it cold?


----------



## PORTER 05

dude , where the hell are you with all that snow????hook me up!!!!


----------



## bdhunter

*Great snowbear testimonial!!!*

Gotta love that setup!!!

Adds a new definition to an "optimist"!

Used to be "a Yugo with a trailer hitch" - but now...

(only kidding) - hey - if people put blades on garden tractors and lawn mowers, why not a serious 4X4 like little Sam here.

And to think... Cherokee guys say they'd never put a plow on one of them! Well, we all can just keep on defying all the odds.

And please tell your wife - great pics, take some more!


----------



## snow_samurai

BDHUNTER

Thanks for the comments, I like alot of the guys(girls) on this forum are still waiting for some snow. I haven't had the blade on the "Sami" in over 4 weeks:crying:


----------



## Rondo

*Sammy with a Plow*

I saw this Sammy on Ebay. It only had 19,ooo miles on it. I think it went for over 5500.00. It was in Michigan somewhere. I was going to bid on it. Not sure where he got the plow but it did have power steering.


----------

